# New Orleans, Louisiana OIS bodycams and cluster F%$k.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

New Orleans, Louisiana - Body camera footage was released Friday showing a shooting in New Orleans East that injured an NOPD officer back in April. The shooting happened at Interstate 10 near Bundy Road and Lake Forest Boulevard on April 21. Horace Toppins, 28, was arrested in connection with the shooting. According to sources at the time of the incident, an officer put out a call to the police department for assistance in the Seventh District. Officers were going to an apartment complex to serve Toppins an arrest warrant for aggravated assault, the NOPD said. When officers went into the house, Toppins allegedly came out and opened fire on officers, according to the NOPD. One officer exchanged gunfire with Toppins. The officer was shot once in the arm and sustained non-life threatening injuries. Traffic camera video from New Orleans East showed several police units escorting the wounded officer to UMC at the time of the shooting.


----------

